# Topics > Space > Satellite constellation >  Xingshidai, satellite constellation, OneSpace, Beijing, China, China

## Airicist

Developer - OneSpace

----------


## Airicist

Article "ADASpace set to star in AI satellite constellation sphere"

by Wang Yi
June 30, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "China To Launch Constellation of 192 AI-Controlled Satellites By 2021"

by Leah Yecla
July 8, 2019

----------

